# Great leather covers?



## tracyjames (Oct 28, 2008)

hi

first hello! im new from the amazon boards. just received my kindle today. actually looking forward to a long and fulfilling relationship with it. very excited!

any recommendations on websites that carry nice leather kindle covers? really dislike the one it comes with.


----------



## meek84 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a M-edge and absolutely love it.

http://www.buymedge.com/

They are also sold at Amazon.com

~M


----------



## tracyjames (Oct 28, 2008)

yes i saw that there are a lot of people who are happy with m-edge. i was just hoping to find leather covers that have the feel of being worn in a little...like what a leather bound book would feel like. i will search around! thank you for replying!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey Tracy, welcome!

I am an M-edge person myself, but I hear that Oberon is coming out with a Kindle cover in the next month. Anyone here have the link to the Oberon website? I think someone posted an Oberon email.....

Leslie


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.oberondesign.com/


----------



## amyb (Oct 28, 2008)

Here is a leather cover that I've asked my husband to get me for Christmas...

http://www.noreveusa.com/product_info.php?products_id=2172

Someone posted a link on the Amazon forum but I haven't heard from anyone that actually has one.

Amy


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I ordred this one off Amazon, I am more into cute than leather, and thought this one was pretty unique. They had some other 
patterns and also what looked like leather in black and may another color. The company is called Bobarra...

Bobarra accessories on Amazon













I should get it tomorrow and will report back on the quality.


----------



## Kristi (Oct 27, 2008)

Ocotchick i really like your cover! haven't seen one like that yet, going to go check it out!


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

amyb said:


> Here is a leather cover that I've asked my husband to get me for Christmas...
> 
> http://www.noreveusa.com/product_info.php?products_id=2172
> 
> ...


I like these ones! Quite possibly because the website says San Tropez...

There's a place that's full of danger
Not a good place for good girls
It's a place that's full of strangers
Watching you, wanting you...

They do look pretty nice though.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

In the next few weeks Oberon design is coming out with the Kindle cover. Here is the website, the designs have not be released yet but its worth a try, their things are amazing!!

http://www.oberondesign.com/


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I really like this one, but I think I will wait to see what Oberon comes up with....

http://www.stylzworld.com/products_details_kindle_cosmo_cover.html


----------



## Ripley (Oct 29, 2008)

I too really like the look of the Stylz Cosmo cover but I'm a bit leery of trying it without having read any reviews. My issue with the m-edge cover was largely the bulky spine, so I'm going to take a closer look at the Noreve option too. That said, I really don't have a problem with the stock Kindle cover; I just want to accessorize.

If anyone has a personal review of the Stylz covers, please share!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

well mine came today and so did my Kindle!!! Yippee. 









I really like the cover overall. The color of the interiror is different from the photo though, but I like it okay.
It's well padded, light and the Kindle fits well. It is moderatley easy to get it in and does not move around or seem like it 
will fall out. It has a magnetized closure which I also like.

Drawbacks, no access to on/off & whisper switches and I could do without the pen holder, which just hampers access to the Kindle. 
I am feeling I will use this mostly to store my Kindle & for when I am out and about with it. I think at home, I prefer reading 
with no cover...

I also have to say, I think it is overpriced (49.99), by at least $10 or even $20 dollars. If there were more choices that I liked, I probably 
would not have bought this one.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the report! What color is the inside if it's not blue?

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pictures.  I was curious about the closure.  I think I would like a magnet closure as well, but I'm not sure I like the size of the closing flap.  I currently use the m-edge which can be folded backward and the little flap tucks in its slot in reverse.  Can you do that?  Just wondering. 

Ann


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

RovingSoul said:


> amyb said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a leather cover that I've asked my husband to get me for Christmas...
> ...


OK. I don't like this one. Not because it isn't a nice looking cover - but because the Kindle in the photo has red letters on the e-ink page and we all know it is only black The photo was doctored to color the text and that just bothers me.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

_Leslie~_
It is blue, but I was referring to the photo in the ad, that I posted previously that shows more of a copper background.

_Ann_

No, I don't thinks so, You can kind of fold it back but you have to force it a bit and I do not want to do that... it
is a little annoying but not too bad.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Octochick,

Oh is that _your_ Kindle? You took that picture? It is fabulous! I think you should sell it to the company for their website! It is certainly more appealing than the first picture you posted and much prettier, too!

L


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes... and thanky! here is one I took of my new baby !


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Octo, it is obvious you are a pro! Great pics, thanks for sharing...

L


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Octochick said:


> It has a magnetized closure which I also like.


This is something they need to put in the product description. Anything with Velcro is out for me, and it is one of the first things I look for. Upon initially seeing the design on Amazon, I would have bet the closure was Velcro.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am actually having 2nd thoughts about this cover, the closure does not alway stay but maybe 
it just needs to be worked in a bit? Maybe I need to give it a test drive ... which I think I will do this 
afternoon.

I actually ordered another I found online last night! It is leather and a great price and I like the color...








http://www.amazon.com/MiniSuit-Leather-Amazon-Kindle-Adjustable/dp/B001EW1EPI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1225375168&sr=8-1

Luckily I have a prime account so I get free shipping and will just keep the one I like best and return the other....


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

THANK YOU OCTOCHICK!!! I have been searching everywhere for a pink kindle case. Your link for the green minisuit led me to a pink one. I ordered it and a skin in the her abstraction design (which is pink of course)  Now I'm all set.....for now...lol. Lord help me when oberon comes out with their covers on monday


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Ha, that is so funny, I had ordered my skin to match the case I already have... and I realized after ordering this green one, it may not go
together... oh well!

Now I have to go find this pink one!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Um, I like the look in general, but does it come in any other color.  Green is o.k. but I think I'd prefer something different.  Did someone say they found other colors?

As to the magnet close on the original cover referenced, I'm o.k. with that.  They're extremely weak, as magnets go, and are not likely to cause any problems.  Velcro is o.k., but it wears out. . . . 

I'm only sorta looking for a new cover.  Am happy with my red not-leather m'edge. . . and can't justify the money right now.  But I like to have stuff picked out for when I get a windfall!

Random thoughts on a cold day in Arlington

Ann


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann...they have green, blue, red, black and pink. Although I think I may have got the last pink one

http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&search-alias=electronics&field-manufacturer=Mivizu


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the link. . .don't know why I couldn't find it.

So, when whomever ordered it gets it, what I'm curious about now is how does it hold the thing in.  I'm not seeing anything that holds the bottom in the pictures.  Seems like it'd slip out when the cover is open?

Thanks,
Ann


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Kindled Spirit said:


> Ann...they have green, blue, red, black and pink. Although I think I may have got the last pink one
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&search-alias=electronics&field-manufacturer=Mivizu


I just ordered the cobalt blue one. My Kindle-itis is getting worse.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann, I was also wondering about that so I found this post on the amazon forum by hairballz that tells how it works.

I'm going to write a POSITIVE review of this on Amazon, but I will say the company selling these could save themselves a lot of really unnecessary returns if they'd just include INSTRUCTIONS with the item. When I first opened it and grabbed my Kindle, I tried to do what you'd intutively think to do, given the design - slide the Kindle in from the bottom, to secure it in the two side and one top clips. It became clear real quick that doing so could damage the Kindle. So I sat and looked at it for a minute and it finally occurred to me to try the COUNTER-intutive way - and it worked PERFECTLY. 

Here's the CORRECT way to use this cover. I tried it last night several times, removing and replacing it, when used this way it's NO PROBLEM at all. You simply start from the top instead of the bottom. Holding the Kindle, insert the BOTTOM of the Kindle into the two side clips - slide the Kindle into those two bottom clips and then slide it a bit further so the top of your Kindle clears the top clip. Once it's cleared the top clip and is laying flat, just slide it back up a bit so it pops into the top clip. That's IT - it's that simple. 

I admit, when I first opened it and tried it the other way (sliding it in from the bottom, all the way up, which SEEMS like the way to do it because there's no bottom clip) I was frustrated. But once I figured out how to do it correctly it became VERY easy to insert or remove if I need to. Like I said, the guys selling this SERIOUSLY need to at least photocopy some instructions and include it when shipping. 

Once in properly, I will say I was VERY impressed with how the clips hold the Kindle securely. I tried shaking it out, but it never budged. And inserted correctly there was no possibility of damaging my Kindle. I was concerned, when I first saw it on Amazon, that it wouldn't stay because of the lack of a bottom clip, but that's just not a problem. The lack of the bottom clip is purposeful, so you can slide the bottom of the Kindle in and slide it down a bit further until it clears the top clip. Once in place the clips are very secure. 

The packaging on this item made me a bit wary - it comes in a simple plastic sleeve without any real labeling or instructions or anything. But the item itself is NICE! I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the back "access panel" that makes the power and whispernet button's easily accessible - that's worth it's weight in gold and if/when Amazon ever does come out with a newer Kindle version they DEFINITELY need to build that feature into their stock covers. 

I played with both this cover and my stock cover last night, and I think for regular at home reading I'll continue to use the stock cover only because I prefer the way it sits in my hand, but for those times when I'm out at a restaurant eating or am at home using it while I'm eating, I'll switch it to this cover - the "easel" stand feature is just WONDERFUL, and is actually the primary reason I was interested in this cover. No more propping my Kindle against the salt shaker or whatever at restaurants!!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh thanks for posting that. I actually a very simular cover in black somewhere on Amazon and that one came with the instructions but they were printed *on* the back of the cover!! I learned this from a not very happy reviewer...!

I guess they removed it since then but did not think to include them in the box... 

I think these are very well priced for leather and am interested to see the quality...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes thanks for posting. . . I guess I could have found it myself if I tried. . . appreciate that you cared enough to do it for me!

I may seriously consider this one.

Ann


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

You are both very welcome   We fellow kindlers have to help each other out when we can.


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

i would love love love a leather kindle cover that made it look like an old leather book.  I'm picturing the old-timey kind with the gilded ripples on the spine etc.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've seen such a picture.  There's a YAHOO group called KindleKorner.  (The rules are a little restrictive regarding posts and such -- strictly my opinion -- but it's pretty active and generally not bad (which is better than not good  )).  If you join, you can see the pictures folks have uploaded.  I seem to recall that someone used a journal or something and made themselves a case that looks like an old book.  I'll see if I can find it and post it here. . . .

Ann


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

Tarma said:


> I really like my strangedog cover! They are all custom made by strangedog as a hobby when he has time. They come in a variety of materials. It feels good in my hand while reading, and the cover makes a great place to attach my light when needed. I have the canvas with soft deer, but am really thinking about a second cover, possibly the dragonflies...or the old world map....
> 
> strangedog.com
> http://strangedog.com/Kindle%20Pictures.htm


I got the old world map one, and I'm actually one of the few people who doesn't like it. So now I have to figure out what to do with it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

RovingSoul said:


> I got the old world map one, and I'm actually one of the few people who doesn't like it. So now I have to figure out what to do with it.


Why don't you offer it for sale in the buy & sell forum? I'm sure someone would snap it up.

L


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

RovingSoul said:


> I got the old world map one, and I'm actually one of the few people who doesn't like it. So now I have to figure out what to do with it.


Or sell it on eBay. Someone is sure to snap it up.



Kindled Spirit said:


> Here's the CORRECT way to use this cover. I tried it last night several times, removing and replacing it, when used this way it's NO PROBLEM at all. You simply start from the top instead of the bottom. Holding the Kindle, insert the BOTTOM of the Kindle into the two side clips - slide the Kindle into those two bottom clips and then slide it a bit further so the top of your Kindle clears the top clip. Once it's cleared the top clip and is laying flat, just slide it back up a bit so it pops into the top clip. That's IT - it's that simple.


THANK YOU!!! I was ready to return the darn thing as defective! (I did end up scratching the skin on my Kindle trying to get it in. But the Kindle underneath is fine.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Amazon has the Mizivu cover in black sold w/the Mighty Bright Light in a package deal for $24.95, it's a very good price, considering the light sells for about $14 on it's own.  I was going to pre-order the red M-Edge, but after reading the great review by hairballz I decided to get this one instead, and no waiting either!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ruby said:


> Amazon has the Mizivu cover in black sold w/the Mighty Bright Light in a package deal for $24.95, it's a very good price, considering the light sells for about $14 on it's own. I was going to pre-order the red M-Edge, but after reading the great review by hairballz I decided to get this one instead, and no waiting either!


Just an FYI, I posted pictures of my red M-edge cover on the photo board.

L


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I saw your photos, they are great so thank you!  If for some reason I don't like the mizivu cover I will definitely get the red M-Edge.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I got the Mizivu cover today and I really like it. I will say the over all quality of construction is not the best, but considering the price (19.95) I think it is acceptable. I am a little scared of the metal clips scratching my K, but I have skins on it so I think it is okay.
It does hold it secure, love the ability to stand it up and  and I love the color. It is also very comfortable to hold... I am posting pics in the skins
thread and maybe on the photo board... =)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I got the Mizivu cover today and I really like it. I will say the over all quality of construction is not the best, but considering the price (19.95) I think it is acceptable. I am a little scared of the metal clips scratching my K, but I have skins on it so I think it is okay.
> It does hold it secure, love the ability to stand it up and and I love the color. It is also very comfortable to hold... I am posting pics in the skins
> thread and maybe on the photo board... =)


Is the cover you received? This is my daughter's Kindle. She got the cover last spring and it seemed like the company had stopped manufacturing them since then, but people are asking about them.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,284.msg3249.html#msg3249

L


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

No, it is the green flip cover I posted earlier in the thread, I also posted a pic on the photo board.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

Betsy this one has come and gone several times over the last few days. It feels like a QVC offer, one time you look it says In stock, the next time (like now) it says Only x left, order soon, or even Out of stock.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Here's the current offer from Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/Travel-Package-Amazon-Kindle-Leather/dp/B001ESPB5G/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1225759568&sr=8-3 or tinyurl: http://tinyurl.com/5z32of
> 
> Betsy


This is the same one I am bidding on at Ebay... I added it to my wish list in case I don't win the Ebay one.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

I just ordered it! Nice price for both the case and light. I was going to order the Stylz, but just read a review about it being kinda bulky. I'm wanting something a little more streamlined.

Nemo


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LuckyRainbow said:
> 
> 
> > Betsy this one has come and gone several times over the last few days. It feels like a QVC offer, one time you look it says [/color]In stock[/font], the next time (like now) it says Only x left, order soon, or even Out of stock.
> ...


I lost out on the ebay one so I ordered the one from Amazon, too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> I lost out on the ebay one so I ordered the one from Amazon, too.


Angela, be sure to let us know how you like it when it comes!

Angela and Nemo--note that there was a post about how to put your Kindle in this kind of kover--see Kindled Spirit's post
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,67.msg1161.html#msg1161

Also see here for pictures by Octochick of her Kindle in the same brand of cover (different color)
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,92.msg3075.html#msg3075

Hope this helps!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Betsy, thank you for adding that link.  I tried to do it in my post on page 3, but couldn't get it w/out it including all of my amazon info.  Mine should arrive this week and I hope I like it!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I certainly will!  And after seeing all these gorgeous skins I ordered one of those last night too.  In less than a week I am a total kindle-a-holic


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Ruby said:


> I certainly will! And after seeing all these gorgeous skins I ordered one of those last night too. In less than a week I am a total kindle-a-holic


*Out of curiosity...which one did you order I'm so undecided.*


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Ruby,
It certainly doesn't take long to become a Kindleholic. My name is Linda and I am a Kindleholic.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

LOL... and we can begin a 12 step program... 
I have been thinking about starting a group on Facebook and this may be it... _How do know if you are a Kindleholic..._ group! OR, one of those Letterman's Top Ten's... _The Top 10 signs that you are a Kindleholic..._


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> LOL... and we can begin a 12 step program...
> I have been thinking about starting a group on Facebook and this may be it... _How do know if you are a Kindleholic..._ group! OR, one of those Letterman's Top Ten's... _The Top 10 signs that you are a Kindleholic..._


*LOL, I love DL's top 10...they are so darn funny!*


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> Angela said:
> 
> 
> > LOL... and we can begin a 12 step program...
> ...


me, too.... OR, we could have something like Jeff Foxworthy ******* jokes - _IF you (fill in the blank) you might be a Kindleholic_


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> chynared21 said:
> 
> 
> > Angela said:
> ...


*OMGosh....he is so funny! He usually has me crying tears of laughter!*


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

chynared, I ordered the skin in Flower Burst Blue, just like the one Octochick posted in her pic.  I wanted one that wasn't too busy and blues/greens are my favorite colors, so that's what I went with.  And if anyone starts a Kindleaholic group of some sort, I'm in!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

Ruby said:


> ...
> And if anyone starts a Kindleaholic group of some sort, I'm in!!


The first step is, admitting that you have a problem.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Ruby said:


> chynared, I ordered the skin in Flower Burst Blue, just like the one Octochick posted in her pic. I wanted one that wasn't too busy and blues/greens are my favorite colors, so that's what I went with. And if anyone starts a Kindleaholic group of some sort, I'm in!!


*Very pretty and a rather soothing skin. I am still trying to narrow down my favorite *


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ruby said:


> if anyone starts a Kindleaholic group of some sort, I'm in!!


There is one, it's called the Kindle Boards Accessories!

Betsy


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I think I am spending more on accessories then the Kindle costs.. (okay I don't think I know!)


----------

